# JKI got a plug in the latest Bon Appetit



## MontezumaBoy (Nov 21, 2015)

Looks like they got half of it right Jon since they picked one of your knives! but then they screwed up and suggest the Kramer stone set :scared4: for my money they should have gone with your set with the stone holder by a long shot ....


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 21, 2015)

Congrats Jon et al.


----------



## marc4pt0 (Nov 21, 2015)

Awesome shout out, Jon! You earned it fo sho


----------



## JBroida (Nov 22, 2015)

thanks... now i just need to get those things back in stock this week. Its amazing how quickly things sell out once they hit the magazines and paper. Last year was bread knives.


----------



## AllanP (Nov 22, 2015)

Nice! good to see non-mainstream knives get some attention

btw are the Kramer stones basically Choseras?


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Nov 22, 2015)

AllanP said:


> Nice! good to see non-mainstream knives get some attention
> 
> btw are the Kramer stones basically Choseras?



In the sharpening video Kramer says the stones are made by Chosera, and he also sells them (Chosera / Naniwa pro) on his website. Chosera isn't a brand, should've said Naniwa, so maybe it was a mixup during filming, but they don't look like chosera stones to me. That sharpening kit is way overpriced at SLT, can get for $270CAD but would much rather have Jon's stone bridge (I've heard the ZK bamboo one can break) and some stones with some real thickness.


----------



## 420layersofdank (Nov 27, 2015)

WOOHOOOOOOOO!!!! GET IT IN BOIIIIIII


----------

